# Two smart, strong, correct alpine boys in Denver Co



## brokenshovelsfarm (Oct 27, 2013)

I have two boys for sale who would make excellent pack goats. Born in march, well socialized and strong. Both are extremely intelligent and responsive. Have both parents on site. Excellent confirmation and genetics. Charlie is a cow print with a mask, alpine and one quarter kiko. Hannibal is a purebred alpine, black and white sundgau markings.

These are loving and sweet boys, would be a joy to work with. I have kept both their sisters for my milking herd.

Www.Facebook.com/brokenshovels for pics.


----------

